# Some information about me.



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi there. I guess I skipped over this part. My apologies.

Do not let my webname fool you. I am a 32 yr old male living in a small town on Ontario in the Grey Bruce Region. I am a quiet guy who does not like parties or large amounts of people. I like to be alone for the most part.

Probably why I am still single. LOL!!!

However I still like to have fun with a few select friends. 

I do not drink...ever....and I do not smoke or do anything of that sort.

I am a severe cat lover. They understand me and due to my nature I understand them. ( I am empathic...or so they tell me as I can tell what others are feeling to a degree )

Animals seem to trust me more than others. Weird.

Anyways I am a geek as well. LOL!!! I build computers and love nature in all its glory. I am learning Nature Photography as well since I would like to adopt it as a hobby.

I think that is all you need to know.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice to "meet" you Digikid. The Grey Bruce region is a beautiful part of Ontario...you certainly have every opportunity to enjoy nature living there.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Digikid said:


> I am a severe cat lover.


There's something you'll have in common with everyone here! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi! So you not really as outgoing huh. Cool.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hi Digikid Nice to know more about you!
I agree, everyone here's a severe cat lover aswell!


----------

